# First ARBA show upcoming



## pnptrapp (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok, got the kids excited about showing rabbits, sent in my ARBA membership application, and found a show nearby in Waterloo, IL. It's been many years since I've last shown (like 20) and when I have shown in the past I have always had a mentor to get everything ready but the rabbit.

Can anyone out there help me out? I'm curious as to what to do next. I've already contacted the show host and am waiting for a response and have been perusing the ARBA site, but can't find anything that says this is what you need to do for your rabbits in order to show them.

Also they are already tattooed.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JakeM (Oct 10, 2015)

I don't know if you're show is done or not (assuming it is by the amount of time that has passed), but I will answer this anyways so that you and other members can look back to this or pass on the information.

What you really need is the correct rabbits and the correct tattoos in the rabbits' ears. You have that done so your pretty much set. Also, most, if not ALL, shows require a carrier with a solid floor (so there is little to no mess). That's the only things required.

Optional items include a lot of things:
Inkpen/clamp and ink (touch up tattoos)
Feed, water, and crocks for longer shows (6+ hours or weekend long shows)
Grooming table; brushes (to pose rabbits if going to sell; grooming)
Pedigrees (if going to sell rabbits or because you like to compare bloodlines with other breeders)
Notebook/paper of rabbits, tattoos, variety, and other info (makes filling out entry forms easier if you have a lot of rabbits)
Extra carrier(s) if you plan to buy a rabbit or two (I always leave an open spot even if I don't go to a show to buy as you never know what kind of deal you'll find)
Snacks/drinks and chairs (for you!)
Anything else you can think of whether it's for personal use or for your rabbits

Show up as early as you can to the show so you'll have plenty of time to enter your rabbits and then meet some other breeders!
Have fun!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 10, 2015)

_I _know near nothing about rabbit showing but Good Luck


----------



## pnptrapp (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks for the response. We unfortunately had to miss the show, so this information will be very useful. One other question I had, the breeder used a tattooing pen, and I've noticed this week that it wasn't a very good tattoo job, half of one of the tattoos came off with the scab! Can I re-tattoo the rabbit with the clamp style and still have them showable? or would it be better to get a pen and just touch them up?


----------



## JakeM (Oct 18, 2015)

Technically you can touch it up with whatever you want to use! You'll just have to make sure that when you fix it you don't mess up what is legible. So probably take what came off and only clamp those letters/numbers in.

EX: One of my rabbit's tattoo is CQQ39. If the 39 came off/disappeared and I used a clamp, I would just put the 39 in the clamp and make sure to line it up with the CQQ so that it looks as uniform as possibly.

You could also ask the breeder to redo the tattoo since it was their rabbit originally. Most people will do it free of charge for people and their rabbits they don't even know.

The only issue that may arise with this is that there is an obvious difference between pen tattoos and clamp tattoos. So people may become suspicious, but hopefully no one really notices or just don't care.

In the end it's up to you.


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 19, 2015)

I would find someone at the show to retouch it. Get there early. It's hard to use a clamp for retouch. If you have a clamp and like it then there isn't a need for a pen, though I currently have both. Preferring the pen.


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 19, 2015)

Definitely prefer the pen for touch-up. Some tattoos will fade, and there are some rabbits that just seem not to hold a tattoo for some reason. A friend of mine had a rabbit that they had redone at least 3 times, because his tattoo kept fading out (different methods, different inks . . .)

One think I learned to do - if you can make a word out of the tattoo, it makes it easier for the judge to see. For example, I had a line of Jersey Woolies that all had Z in their names, preferably as the first letter (Ziggy, Zephyr, Breezy, etc.). One buck was named Wizard, and his ear # was "WIZ." His first show, I couldn't go for some reason, but some friends took him for me. They told me that when he was on the table, he sprayed the judge! I was mortified, but they said the judge took it in stride. When he checked Wizard's ear number and saw WIZ, he laughed and said, "well, it isn't like I wasn't warned!"


----------



## pnptrapp (Oct 28, 2015)

I wish the missing portion of the tattoo was a whole number, in fact it's parts of each number, so I guess I'll be looking into the tattoo pens. I've never had trouble with the clamp style, and didn't know the tattoo pens existed. Can tips on brands of pens/ ink and use of them?


----------

